# exec() lokal erlauben?



## Suchfunktion (9. Februar 2007)

Hi.

die exec()-Funktion (PHP) ist standartmaessig deaktiviert,
aus Sicherheitsgruenden.

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, sie (z.B. per htaccess oder so) fuer einen bestimmten Ordner zu aktivieren?

Grund:
Auf einem Webserver liegen verschiedene Projekte, unterteilt in unterschiedliche Ordner.
Aber nur eines dieser Projekte soll die exec()-Funktion ausfuehren duerfen und die Anderen nicht.

Geht sowas?
Wenn ja -> Wie?


mfg
das Christkind aka Suchfunktion (aka Geschenk des Himmels *fg*)


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ausprobiert habe ich es zwar noch nicht, aber eigentlich sollte es funktionieren.....


			
				php.ini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ; When safe_mode is on, only executables located in the safe_mode_exec_dir
> ; will be allowed to be executed via the exec family of functions.
> safe_mode_exec_dir =


Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Alternativ könntest Du es auch über die httpd.conf oder über eine .htaccess versuchen (auch nicht ausprobiert):

```
php_admin_value safe_mode_exec_dir /pfad/zum/verzeichnis
```
[/edit]


----------

